# Facial rash?



## Jezahb

I have Hashi's for almost 2 years, and just found out everything there is stable. My TSH is .6 and everything else is normal. However, my ANA was positive, which is not unusual in Hashi's...but also occurs with Lupus. I have a facial rash right now and the Urgent Care dept said it looked like a Lupus mask...I am terrified. Has anyone here suffered from a similar rash? It covers all around my eyes from eyebrows to bottom of eye socket, and my cheeks. It is lightly over the bridge of my nose but nowhere else. My skin is still clear and white on my forehead and lower face. I include a picture. Can this happen with Hashi? I excuse the hideousness, I didn't want to wear makeup for obvious reasons


----------



## Velcro

It does look like the Lupus butterfly rash, but also could be several other things. Have you seen a Doctor to check for Lupus?


----------



## Andros

Jezahb said:


> I have Hashi's for almost 2 years, and just found out everything there is stable. My TSH is .6 and everything else is normal. However, my ANA was positive, which is not unusual in Hashi's...but also occurs with Lupus. I have a facial rash right now and the Urgent Care dept said it looked like a Lupus mask...I am terrified. Has anyone here suffered from a similar rash? It covers all around my eyes from eyebrows to bottom of eye socket, and my cheeks. It is lightly over the bridge of my nose but nowhere else. My skin is still clear and white on my forehead and lower face. I include a picture. Can this happen with Hashi? I excuse the hideousness, I didn't want to wear makeup for obvious reasons


Oh, you may have Lupus. Test for that is Anti-dsDNA! Get to a rheumatologist.

Gosh!


----------

